# REAL US sixer pics- From USGP



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Saw these parked outside our hotel, yesterday and had to get some pics. The BMW Williams team is staying in the same place- including JPM whom we saw last night as he exited a 745 with his GF (wife?) and what looked to be his parents. Of course, he was driving.
The sticker: (no price)








The front:








Look at the size of these calipers:








It really does look good- better than in pics: 








More frontal:








Lights:








And the best one: two bangle buttocks:









Tomorrow- it's to the track early- catch you guys later!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm not feeling those wheels on the 6.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Great catch!

Although I have to agree with Topaz330xi, these wheels are not doing it for me either.

FrenchBoy


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Seeing JPM and family getting out of a 745i? How cool is that?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

DANGIT! I *SO* wanted to hit the USGP this year. Sounds like you're having a great time so far.

I like the way that 6 looks. :thumbup: Looks great in that color.

Ah well...there's always next year, but it's going to be much warmer in Indy in June.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Forget the six. What we really want are pictures of Connie.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

I love the look of this car. Wish I could afford one. Are there any pictures yet of the convertible version? :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Sexy.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I wonder how she handles compared to the E46. :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz likes.

Agree on those wheels, though.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Sorry about the watermarks, fellas, I just noiticed that folks were assiging credit to the wrong place and I posted these pics in the sixer forum at the 'fest for a reason.

Werd....


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I wonder how she handles compared to the E46. :dunno:


I'm sure Connie handles much better than an E46. Oops... That is not what you were asking was it. :angel:

I didn't have an opportunity to snap a pic of Connie this year. But here are a few pictures of Spoonface (Sorry Hack, I had to steal that name!) that I took from about 4 feet away.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't mind the new 6er that much. It's not my favorite. I'll hold my final opinon until I see one in the flash.


----------



## simsimmer (Oct 2, 2003)

Anybody know if they are in the dealers for "display" purposes yet?


----------

